# cdrecord / fstab help

## miqorz

Allright..

I just emerged cdrtools and went to check my scsi bus..

It spits this out.

```

root@melvin mike # cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a27 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

```

Here's a little info...

I bult scsi emulation into the kernel.

My grub boot file says this..

```

title Gentoo (2.4.25)

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /vmlinuz-2.4.25 ro root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi

```

And my fstab hasn't been set up for my cdrom drives..

----------

## mhodak

This is probably what you are looking for:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=68321&highlight=burning

ALso, to find out moore about IDE burning (without SCSI simulation) look here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71952&highlight=burning

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=20175&highlight=burning

----------

## miqorz

Well a friend told me to try this and it worked but burning will take longer now.. poo..

```

mike@melvin mike $ cdrecord -scanbus -dev=ATAPI

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a27 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'SONY    ' 'DVD RW DRU-510A ' '1.0b' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) 'TOSHIBA ' 'DVD-ROM SD-R1312' '1H12' Removable CD-ROM

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

----------

## mhodak

Yes, ATAPI buring takes longer then SCSI emulation under 2.4 kernel. Setup SCSI emulation if you need to burn quicker, or use 2.6 kernel ATAPI burning should work better there.

I also use ATAPI burning, and it is not that slow. I like that it is straight forward to setup, unlike SCSI emulation.

But the main thing is that it is working, right?

----------

## miqorz

Well I THOUGHT I had scsi emulation set up..

I had built it into the 2.5.25 kernel and had the lines in grub.conf.. shouldnt that be enough?

Im not going to switch to 2.6 for a good while.. heh...

----------

## mhodak

Well, cdrecord -scanbus -dev=ATAPI means that you use ATAPI burning. If " cdrecord -scanbus" (no other parameters), does not work then your emulation is incorrecty setup. Run lsmod to see if  ide-scsi and ide-cd show up. If not, try loading them manually and retry scanbus. If that fails you'd better follow first HOWTO I posted above, should have info to get your SCSI burning working.

----------

## miqorz

Would it be better to compile scsi emulation as a module rather than directly into the kernel?

----------

## mhodak

 *miqorz wrote:*   

> Would it be better to compile scsi emulation as a module rather than directly into the kernel?

 

You need, SCSI support,  SCSI CDROM support, SCSI generic support  options  in your kernel as modules. Compiling diectly into kernel for some reason does not work properly.

----------

## miqorz

Gah Im sorry.. i KNOW this a newbie question you'll kick me for asking..

But when I recompile my kernel to ADD modules..

Do I need to wipe out /lib/modules/2.4.25/ first?

----------

## mhodak

You can do it to be sure, but it is not necessary.

----------

## miqorz

One more thing.. when I compile them as modules will they get auto loaded when I reboot or will I have to do something to "call" them?

----------

## mhodak

To get them loaded automatically, you need to have your grub.conf properly setup (what you posted seems abiut right) and also you need to add "ide-scsi" into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 file. 

I have actually used three modules in there (ide-scsi, sg, sr_mod) when I was using SCSI emulation, but I ide-scsi should be enough (that is what official documentation says).

----------

## miqorz

Okay!

I took your your advice.. I compiled all that scsi emulation stuff as modules and they loaded at boot!

BUT BUT BUT...

I still get the error..

```

root@melvin mike # cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a27 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

root@melvin mike # 

```

Want me to post my kernel config and dmesg? I would be more than happy to.

----------

## miqorz

```

root@melvin mike # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

rtc                     7720   0  (autoclean)

sr_mod                 14392   0  (unused)

sg                     29148   0  (unused)

ide-scsi               10576   0 

scsi_mod               90304   3  [sr_mod sg ide-scsi]

```

Forgot that..

----------

## mhodak

What do you get when you run "cat /proc/scsi/scsi"?

----------

## mhodak

Also, do you have two cd drives (hdd & hdc)?

Do they work allright (I mean for reading)?

----------

## miqorz

 *mhodak wrote:*   

> What do you get when you run "cat /proc/scsi/scsi"?

 

```

mike@melvin mike $ cat /proc/scsi/scsi

Attached devices: none

```

  :Rolling Eyes: 

And yes they both work.. I got some of my music off a back up disk I had.

----------

## mhodak

That means that SCSI emulation is not working, when properly configuered, the system should see your cd drives as scsi devices, but apparently yours are not properly recognized. It seems that your kernel is still not proprely configured.

Go into your kernel and in Bloack devices scetion disable all IDE/ATAPI options. 

Recompile, reboot and post results.

----------

## miqorz

 *mhodak wrote:*   

> That means that SCSI emulation is not working, when properly configuered, the system should see your cd drives as scsi devices, but apparently yours are not properly recognized. It seems that your kernel is still not proprely configured.
> 
> Go into your kernel and in Bloack devices scetion disable all IDE/ATAPI options. 
> 
> Recompile, reboot and post results.

 

How will that effect my IDE hard drives? o.O

----------

## mhodak

 *miqorz wrote:*   

>  *mhodak wrote:*   That means that SCSI emulation is not working, when properly configuered, the system should see your cd drives as scsi devices, but apparently yours are not properly recognized. It seems that your kernel is still not proprely configured.
> 
> Go into your kernel and in Bloack devices scetion disable all IDE/ATAPI options. 
> 
> Recompile, reboot and post results. 
> ...

 

I meant just IDE/ATAPI CDROM options (not all IDE options). It should not affect hard drives at all, those are just cdrom options. It is quite possible that there is just one such option.

Also check that you have these:

Block devies:

Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL..

SCSI emulation support

Loopback device 

as modules.

SCSI options should be;

SCSI support                      Y/M

SCSI CD-ROM support           Y/M

Enable vendor-specific            Y

SCSI generic support              Y/M

(select a low-level driver)        Y

(Y/M means that both modules and direct compiling in should work, but using modules is preferable).

----------

## miqorz

Thanks! Cdrecord now works GREAT!

----------

